# Getting ready to apply-- concerned about my odds



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was 38 when I started my apprenticeship just down the road in Dayton. We had 40 in the class, five were women.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all! Hope you take advantage of the information that can be found here.

As for trying to get in the local, give it your best shot and see how it goes. I'd have no problem with anyone that appears to have the desire to get in and succeed.


----------



## BuckeyeSparkette (Mar 16, 2017)

drsparky said:


> I was 38 when I started my apprenticeship just down the road in Dayton. We had 40 in the class, five were women.


That makes me feel a lot better. I'm not so much concerned about my gender as I am my age and time out of the workforce. The apprenticeship program just seems like a great opportunity for me since I'm already somewhat mechanically inclined. 

If you don't mind my asking-- how long did it take you to get into the program? I can't imagine the economic climate being much different between Cinci and Dayton.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Got in first try. Some others in the class had waited years. I was not the oldest, one guy was 40. Good luck.


----------

